# Java Code in Programm umwandeln?



## Guest (8. Jul 2006)

Ich hab schon ich Büchern nachgeguckt, und in Foren, etc.
Aber alle Möglichkeiten funktionieren bei mir nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich ahb schon 3 SDKs (Sun SDK, eclipse, und noch ein anderes, keines erstellt mir ein Programm aus dem Code) installiert, keine lässt sich starten.


----------



## Gast #2 (8. Jul 2006)

Kannst du dein Problem nicht genauer darlegen?


----------



## The_S (8. Jul 2006)

werf einen blick in die FAQ!

Du musst zuerst deine *.java Datei mit javac MyProgramm.java über die konsole compilen und anschließend durch java MyProgramm in der Konsole ausführen.


----------



## Brainiac (8. Jul 2006)

Ich denke mal er meint das keine exe-Datei erzeugt wird. Näheres dazu siehe FAQ.


----------



## Gast (8. Jul 2006)

Also mein Problem ist, das der Befehl javac in der Eingabeaufforderung nicht funktioniert, da bleibe ich immer bei den ganzen Tutorials stecken. Soweit ich weiß könnte man dann aus dem Code als .java Detei eine ausführbare Datei erstellen, oder?


----------



## lin (8. Jul 2006)

Kompilieren musst du ihn sowieso, aber kannst dann ein jar draus erstellen. 

Gib mal    _java -version_   in der Konsole ein. Was ist der Output?


----------



## Brainiac (8. Jul 2006)

Also javac wandelt eine meinprogramm.java  in eine meinprogramm.class um.

Die .java Datei enthält normalen Text und kann mit jedem Editor erstellt werden.
Die .class Datei enthält den Java-Bytecode. Sie kann mit java meinprogramm.class ausgeführt werden.

Ohne Fehlermeldung könne wir dir nicht sagen warum javac nicht geht. Wenn Du doch aber schon drei IDEs ausprobiert hats, sollte mindestens eine in der Lage sein aus Deinem Programm Bytecode zu machen und diesen auszuführen. Ansonsten mal die FAQ besuchen und mal nach einführungsliteratur googeln.


----------



## foobar (8. Jul 2006)

Hast du die PATH-Variable überhaupt auf das JDK/bin gesetzt?


----------



## Gast (9. Jul 2006)

Was ist eine PATH Variable?
Hab schon von gehört, aber ich nicht wirklich was das ist...


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2006)

Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Gast (9. Jul 2006)

Also:
Ich ahba mal zum testen ein HelloWorld Programm geschrieben, dann mit dem javac Befehl das gemacht (funktioniert jetzt sogar, es lag wirklich an PATH), und dann hatte ich eine class Datei. Die Auszuführen ging auch, und es erschien "HelloWorld!".
Nur wie mache ich daraus jetzt ein .jar File oder wie das heißt?


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2006)

Benutz die Suchfunktion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brainiac (9. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur wie mache ich daraus jetzt ein .jar File oder wie das heißt?



Schaust du hier


----------

